# you are the master of your fate and captain of your soul



## Wire87

Hi 

Can anyone translate the follow phase into Hebrew please, as I am looking to get this as a tattoo -

you are the master of your fate and captain of your soul

Thanks 

Phil


----------



## feliks0

אתה האדון של גורלך והקפטן של נשמתך

Reads as:
"Ata Ha'adon shel goralkha ve'ha' kepten shel nishmatkha"


----------



## hadronic

Wouldn't it be better to use smikhut instead of של ? 
Ata adon goralkha ve kepten nishmatkha ?


----------



## feliks0

Je ne crois pas. Mais c'est juste parce que mon oreille est habitué à cette forme d'expression.


----------



## hadronic

Let's ask the NSOH. Which sounds better ? Which difference of style conveys each of the following possibilities ?
1. ha-adon shel ha-goral shelkha
2.      adon       ha-goral shelkha
3. ha-adon shel      goralkha
4.      adon            goralkha


----------



## elroy

I'm not a native speaker, but I, too, prefer feliks0's version.


----------



## Wire87

Hey guys

thanks for the replies..

Just to confirm, the translation is...

אתה האדון של גורלך והקפטן של נשמתך

thanks

Phil


----------



## amikama

My suggestion:
אתה אדון לגורלך וקפטן לנשמתך

(‎אדון לגורלך is idiomatic in Hebrew. קפטן לנשמתך isn't idiomatic and maybe would sound weird to others, but I personally find it poetic )


----------



## origumi

I agree that אדון לגורלו sounds much better.

This is not an old idiom as may sound but actually direct translation of the English text listed above. See here: http://www.nrg.co.il/online/archive/ART/633/218.html.


----------



## ahshav

It depends on the connotation of the word captain - if it is a captain of a ship, then perhaps קברניט would be closer.


----------



## origumi

ahshav said:


> It depends on the connotation of the word captain - if it is a captain of a ship, then perhaps קברניט would be closer.


Just for the record - Hebrew קברניט is borrowed from Greek κυβερνητης and AFAIK is a cognate of _governor _and all the _cyber-_ words.

קפטן and קפיטן sound foreign in Hebrew and therefore קברניט (that has similar meaning) seems more appropriate.


----------



## Wire87

Hey guys for the the many responses so quick !

Can one just confirm which statment would be correct for their point of view as there are many differences between the ones you are discussing but as a native english speaker I am unsure of which to choose!

Thanks Again!

Phil


----------

